# 8 day period (longer than normal) and TTC



## hmm2988 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello, I have been trying to conceive for around a year with no luck. Most months everything seems and feels completely normal. My periods have been regular, somewhere around 5 days. Last month I had my hormone checked and everything was normal. Overall, everything seems to be normal, just not getting pregnant. But this month, I'm on day 8 and I still have a light period and some cramping feeling. This is not normal for me. Not steady, just little bits here and there throughout the day. It's concerning me because more than ever, I want to do what I can get pregnant, hopefully this month. Is this something to be concerned about? With my history of not being able to get pregnant without a known reason, it just makes me feel slightly concerned.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome to Mothering!

I noticed your post was awaiting a reply. TTC has such a great group of caring and supportive mamas. I'm sure someone will have some wisdom to share soon.


----------



## ISISandOSIRIS (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome hmm... I can only speak from personal experience. I was always very regular, but once in awhile I'd just have an odd menstrual month with a shorter or longer period. Are you still bleeding? If so, you may want to speak with you gyno. If not, I wouldn't worry too much about it.

I can sympathize with your ttc frustrations. My H and I had no signficant abnormaltesties (hormone tests, hsg, sperm analysis, etc) and were dx with unexplained infertility. Has your partner been checked out, as well? I went to several renowned specialists and underwent less evasive fertility treatments. They did not work but all the specialists felt we would get pregnant with time (especially because I was so regular, like you). That time took a lot longer than I expected, but it *did* happen. Good luck to you.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I have bleeding for longer than an average period (and sometime every day in a cycle). from my experience, bleeding is not necessarily the sign of an issue, but it could be the sign of issue. So if you can get it checked, you can rule out anything serious or if it does turn out to be an issue, I find it's better to know sooner rather than later. Lots of positive energy and good wishes to you!


----------

